# Decisions!



## CLPgold (Jul 31, 2002)

Well!!!

I have been MIA for awhile.  I did do the Muslcemania and was very disappointed in the outcome.  I am waiting to get pics back so ya'll can critique.  All in all I personally was quite happy with my physique that day ( of course there is always room to be bigger and leaner   ).   Unfortunately I am not one of the judges, (cuz I would have made me first place hahahahaaha) OK JOKE< but I was in pretty good condition that day.  Nothing I can do about the outcome again though so...

Since I never give up and I love a challenge, I am switching over to the OPA and doing a show Nov.2/02.  We'll see how things go.

I am going to be much more faithful with my logging, cuz ya'll know how good I am at that.    hehe.  I have time now for this stuff since I'm retired.   

So, I worked out all last week with my wonderful training partner.  Then I took all this week off to get my CNS back on track.  I found a wonderful trainer in TO who is going to check out all my stats and tell me what's what.  We'll take it from there and see what happens. 

So hey kids, I missed you all.  Kuso?  PB?  and all the wonderful girlz on here.  

Except right now I have to get over my drinking binge.  LMFAO what's new.  This will last until the  end of August.  That gives me 2 more months until my next comp.   

I will start logging on Monday.  Bye kids.  Take care.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey girl...I've got a pic of you 

Good to hear from you! Where the show w/ OPA? I was thinking of doing them too...they've got one in Kingston around then.


----------



## CLPgold (Jul 31, 2002)

W8?  Hey girl.  How did you enjoy Musclemania?  Hope to see you soon.  Are you getting ready to do a show soon?  You'd better! Can't use that beautiful phsysique just on mmafiter LMAO!


----------



## CLPgold (Jul 31, 2002)

OMG LMFAO that's a horrible pic of me LOL!  

Me and my friend are very drunk right now and she just fell off her chair so I am almost peeing my pants laughing at her.  She is apparently efferevescent right now whatever that is supposed to mean.  LOL.  

OMG w8.  LOL my friend says I look scared about something haha.  OK, now I definitely have to get some better pics up.

Bye the way, my SH#1 only placed 5th.  I was quite surprised.  I personally thought he looked extra yummi onstage, but maybe the judges don't look at him the same way I do.   

OK , OK, enough.  SH#1 is still just a " (special) friend".  There are far too many fish in the Ontario Lakes to settle...


----------



## CLPgold (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh, BTW, the show I'm doing with the OPA is here in London.  It's a level l-ll.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Oh, BTW, the show I'm doing with the OPA is here in London.  It's a level l-ll.



Okay yeah...the first one in Ontario to do a Figure division  Let me know how it goes...I've competed w/ them once..my first time....very professional, always on time..I think you'll notice a big difference from what you're used to  No dicking around in that organization!

P.S....I could take your pic down if you want, I should have asked your permission first


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

Hiya sexy....nice to see you back 

I think the pic looks quite good, but you can take it down if you like,............I`ve already saved it  

Sorry you didn`t get the result you wanted at the last comp, but I`m sure you`ll do well at the next one 

Kick some ass...................but have that binge first


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually...CLP looked the best I've seen her yet!  She just keeps on improving.....Awesome!


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

Well then hurry the hell up and start posting some more pix!!!!!!!!!

The pix from the last comp were   and if they are better than that....


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

I only had time to take the one


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2002)

It's  a great pic an you look fabulous!


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 1, 2002)

Ah poop I just wrote a whole bunch o' stuff and then lost it cuz of this gosh darn friggin useless keyboard.  POOP!Z!Z!Z  See look at the z's they're not supposed to be there.

Anyways... I'll post again later now cuz I'm bummed about losing all my wise words LMAO.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey you!
Welcome back! was wondering what had happened to you, as hadn't seen you post in a while.

Too bad you didn't place higher. What do those judges know anyway? If it were up to us, you'd have all our votes!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

CLP ... 

Good to hear from you ...


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi kids!

Now I'm having troubles with my mouse.  Agghhhhh!  Keyboard and mouse are less then a year old! 

Anyways, I'm back at the gym tomorrow, or today considering it's 3:50am.  Don't even ask why I'm up (has something to do with those gosh darn tasty brews    ).

It was another kinda good weekend.  No complaints except I'm really hooked on this one guy - for the last 3 months now- OK I'll admit it I'm infatuated like crazy.  Even told SH#1 about him.     Gotta be honest right?

Well I was looking at some of my pics again from Musclemania and am - to be honest- bitter as hell again about my non placing.  I can't wait to do the OPA show and see what their judging is like.  In a way it's good cuz it sure adds fuel to my fire to keep getting better!!!

Here's a pic that I saved off the WNSO site.


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

I ask the same silly question! WTF am I still doing up?  Guess that's what I get for training a client till' 2 am!  Damn, I'm going to have to change his freakin gym schedule!  

Very Hot action type pic CLP!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey!

"No complaints except I'm really hooked on this one guy - for the last 3 months now- OK I'll admit it I'm infatuated like crazy. "

****you've had a crush on me this long and haven't told me?!?!? I'm shocked. i'm hurt!
I just crack myself up sometines.
Glad to hear from ya!
Great pic, BTW!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2002)

damn, DJD-
I hope he's paying you well!


----------



## david (Aug 7, 2002)

Most definitely!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 7, 2002)

CLP...that pic is awesome!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 7, 2002)

Gr8 Pic! 

DP


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome Pic CLP!!!! I love reading your journals! You always make me laugh!
Take care girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

your pics are stunning as always.  Funny, once you hit the height of stunning, it's hard to take a bad pic.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks guys.  You've made my day, and week!!!

I haven't gone to the gym yet,  hang on, gotta save my huggie bear from the top bunk bed...
OK he doesn't want to be saved he's just playing games with me.  He's starting to say words like NO  LOL, and ta dah, and uh oh, and mom.  It's so darn cute I just wuv him to pieces.

Hang on, gotta crack a beer tee hee...I know, I know I said I'd stop, but it's August and I well you see it's like this...
My best friend of 20 years just moved down here (6weeks ago) to ON to live with me all the way from AB.  The first time I got drunk at 15 it was with her LMAO.  So you see, we have a long history of growing up and partying.  Now that she's here, and I hadn't seen her in 2 years we have a lot of catching up to do.    She's actually in Niagara Falls today checking out places.  I thinks were gonna make the move and live out there for awhile.  And I mean all of us LOL.  Her, her boyfriend, her 2 kids, me and my 4 kids, 2 dogs, 4 cats and 2 gerbils.  LOL.  Stressfull you ask?  NOOOOO, OK, well a little, but mostly it's been great.
Niagara Falls is beautiful country.  I've been working in the Falls 2-3x a week for the past few months anyways so it would save the commute.  The only problem is getting my 14yr old daughter to bend.  She's quite upset with another move and I don't blame her.

OK back to the gym part.  I will be getting my butt in there sometime tonight, and go tanning.  It's back to some serious hardcore workouts.  I am also going to be going back on the creatine next week for 5 weeks and dedicating myself to doing cardio.  For the Musclemania I'd only squeezed in about 4-5 cardio sessions in a 2 months time period.  Regardless of bodyfat levels, I want to keep my heart health up mostly.  

My diet today has consisted of beer, water, and a pork chop.  I realize that this is not the best diet LMFAO, but at least I'm getting some calories and nutrients in right?  Help me here folks, I'm all about justifying my actions.

Since I've been semi retired, I've been averaging about 8hrs of sleep a night for the past month and I love it!!!  

My diet's been pretty good all this time since the comp.  I did do a little post comp. bloat and put on about 8-10 lbs, but have dropped around 4lb now.  I'm sitting at around 125lb right now.  Not too bad.  

My goal is to keep my weight where it's at, but increase the lean mass and drop the bodyfat.  I'm aiming to compete in the middleweight class at 118-120lb ripped.  If I can put on 3-4lb of muscle in the next 12 weeks I'll be right where I want.

So that's my story so far for today kids!  Gotta finish scubbing the fort down and cook up some grub for all the wee ones.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 8, 2002)

Ahhhh yes little grasshoppas I did go to the gym!

This is what I was able to accomplish on my first day back:

Bench Press
1set x 15reps x 95lb
4sets x 8reps x 115lb

Preacher Curl w/BB
5sets x 8reps x 50lb

Decline DB Press
8sets x 10reps x 30lb

Cable Curl
1set x 8reps x 75lb
1set x 8reps x 65lb
3sets x 8reps x 60lb

Incline Flye
5sets x 8reps x 35lb

Seated Alternating Bicep Curls
5sets x 8reps x 15lb

Pec Dec
1set x 20reps x 60lb
1set x 15reps x 60lb


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 8, 2002)

OK here's the low down on my food!  LOL

Other than the pork chop, beer and water I had another pork chop before my workout.

After my workout I had a:
HUGE salad of romaine,iceburg, radichio and a few other items which constituted 13cals.  Whoooooo!  But I added 250gm of 1% cottage cheese totalling 220cals, plus 2tbsp of this awesome dressing called "Creamy Poppy Seed" which came out to 120cals. I love that dressing.  And since I usually only make my own, I am on a mission to mimic the poppy seed dressing.  Oh yes, it will be done!  Then I can feel justified to eating it!

After that throughout tonight I have nibbled on BEER, 5 strawberries, 5grapes, 8salt and vinegar chips and I think that's it.  I've been pretty good...well OK except for exsessive amounts of Beer.   

Next week my diet will be on track.  Right now I'm concentrating on drinking properly and responsibly he he he he he, and eating well, but exessivelly.  

Let's see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey there girl!!!!!!!!!!!  Great to hear that your back with us again!!!  Man, did you put in a formal request to get the judges eyes checked?!!  Man what a role model you've turned out to be!!  Body-for-life certainly gave you the body!!!!!  Man, you look stunning!!!! 

Semi-retired ...... is that what you call it?!!!  Never lose that beer diet you seem to have down so well.......as my old grandfather used to say..."Theres a steak and three veg in every glass"  So your still getting all the requirements needed......right......just helping you justify!!!!!

Keep up all the good work.....hope the kids are fine and the animals!!!!  Must away and see to my littles rug rat.....she thinks she can cook now.......you should see the kitchen!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 9, 2002)

LOL Esmeralda.  I love feeling justified!!! Especially while I'm sitting here at 3:30am and still drinking.    

I went to the gym again today, surprise surprise!

Did back and abs.  BTW my pecs and biceps are quite tender today.  Hopefully my back and abs will feel the same way tomorrow.  I can only hope that by Sunday every muscle group will be stiff, sore, and hurt.  

Oh and sleep.  Well I was probably in bed for 9-10hrs, but not sleeping.  It was that 'can't sleep cuz too much booze' thing.  

Bent Over Row w/machine- wide grip
10reps x 1set x 45lb
8reps x 4sets x 45lb

Crunches
15reps x 5sets

Close Grip Chin up on Gravitron
8reps x 5sets x 50lb

Decline Crunches
15reps x 5sets

Lat Pulldown
8reps x 5sets x 80lb

Reverse Crunch off the end of a bench
15reps x 3sets 
20reps x 2sets

Bent Over Cable Row - Close Grip
20reps x 1set x 100lb
15reps x 1set x 100lb

No stretching or cardio.  Gotta ease back into it.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 9, 2002)

I gotta see if I can remember everything I ate today.

When I got up I had about 200gm 1%cottage cheese and a banana.  I love fruit.  It's so nice to eat it again, but that's gonna stop around mid September.

Hmmm I also ate some strawberries and rasberries today.  2bites of homemade spaghetti w/meat sauce.  Oh a couple of yucky tasting blueberries.  Pooey.  Ick.  They were sour and nasty.  Hmmmm BEER of course.    Oh yea baby!  About 20oz. of beef throughout the day.  I think I had another banana.  I really didn't keep track today.  Oops.  But it a good eating day.  No bad stuff. Ah a huge salad again w/ that yummi Creamy Poppy Seed dressing.  You guys gotta try it.  It's by Kraft.  They also have a yummi rasberry vinagrette one too.  I gotsta figure out a more healthy way of copying those dressings using Omega Essential oil blend and other good stuffs.

OMgosh kids.  Today I had a hangover too!  I never get hangovers and today I was afraid to get out of bed.  I felt like such crap!!!  But I got my butt outta bed and started cleaning the house and stuff and by about 7:00pm tonight finally felt better.  Then I went to the gym.  I really think that drinking more today helped take the edge off that nasty hangover.  Ya think?!

Hmmm don't know why I had one though.  It's a rare occasion, but it didn't stop me.  Oh no, I fought back with a vengeance and poured more alcohol down me throat.

Tomorrow I'm going to train shoulders and triceps.  I realize this is totally off topic from my last paragraph  

I watched some SCTV last night (yes I'm that old haha) and didn't know how much I'd really missed Ed Grimly I must say.  LMFAO.  OH I must say...

OK, somebody stop me.  I need to get to bed.

Bye


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 9, 2002)

CLP...you're fuking funny!  I really hope you do well in your next show!


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 12, 2002)

LMAO thanks w8.  I really marvel at the thought that folks actually read all the crap I write.  I could on , and on and on...kinda like the energizer bunny, except I wish I was getting laid instead of typing frigging words.  But that's another story kids!!!  

So, it's Monday.

I didn't work out Friday, but I ate good.

I ate really well all weekend and had my usual protein bar binge cheat day on Sunday.  Downed 11 of those tasty little suckers.  Lee Labrada is rich because of me buying all his bars.  He'd better personally thank me one day.  Well, I guess you guys need to decide how good my diet was.  LOL.  It was clean, but I had an extremely excessive amount of protein throughout a 24hr. period.  I know what you're thinking guyz, but no, I didn't get laid.    4:00am Saturday (or Sunday morning I should say) I had 2 - 16oz t-bone steaks and 2 poached eggs.  WHY?  Cuz I went to Dennys' and wanted to eat good before bed.  I ordered the T-bone and the chef came out to ask me how I wanted it cooked.  He said he'd love to cook up 2 steaks for me...I asked if he was going to charge me and he said no!  So he cooked up these 2 huge wonderful t-bones for no cost and I devoured both of them and the eggs.  Then throughout the day on Sunday until 3:00am I had 11 protein bars.  A friend insisted I give her one, or I would have had 12.  When I got home at 5:00am there was leftover eye of round steaks I cooked up so I chewed up 16more oz of beef.  All in all I had about 550gm of protein in a 24 hour time frame.  I realize this is exessive, but you should expect that from me by now.

BTW, I'm still really bitter about my placing at the Musclemania.  Poop!!!  I have high expectatations with a show from the OPA.

I worked shoulders and triceps on Saturday.

DB Shoulder Press
1set x 12reps x 30lb
4sets x 8reps x 30lb

Tricep Kickback
1sets x 15reps x 30lb
4sets x 8reps x 30lb

DB Lateral Raise - Dropsetting
1set x 10reps x 15lb
1set x 10reps x 10lb
1set x 10reps x 5lb

Gravitron Dips
1set x 12reps x 50lb
4sets x 8reps x 40lb

DB Front Shoulder Raise
1set x 12reps x 10lb
4sets x 8reps x 15lb

Rear Delt DB Raise
2sets x 10reps x 10lb
3sets x 8reps x 10lb

Cable Tricep Pressdown w/Bar Dropsetting
1set x 12reps x 90lb
1set x 12reps x 70lb
1set x 12reps x 50lb
1set x 15reps x 40lb

Cable Crunches
5sets x 20reps x 35lb

Hanging Leg Raise
5sets x 15reps x bodyweight

Stretch


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 12, 2002)

Sunday - legs

Oh, I got 8hr sleep Friday night and 9hr Sunday.  My body is trying so hard to repair itself after all these years of stress and lack of sleep, that I'm exhausted from sleeping more!

Squats - Dropsetting
1set x 15reps x 115lb
1set x 15reps x 95lb
1set x 20reps x 75lb

Leg Press
5sets x 8reps x 270lb

Hammer Strenth Leg Curl
1set x 12reps x 30lb
4sets x 8reps x 40lb

Hammer Strength Leg Extension
1set x 12reps x 40lb
4sets x 8reps x 50lb

Seated Calf Raise
5sets x 12reps x 70lb

One Legged Standing Calf Raise
3sets x 10reps x 25lb db in hand

Stretch


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 12, 2002)

This brings me to Monday.  Right now it's 12:10am so maybe it's Tuesday now, but that's alright.

So I had 3-4hr sleep.  Grrrrr.  I didn't get to bed until 5:45am this morning and my fabulous, darling training partner whom I love dearly called at 10:15am and said we was training at 11:00am.  I got my tired ass outta bed and got to the gym, 15min. late as per the norm.  Hehe.

Decline Cable Flyes
4sets x 8reps x 30lb

Bench Press
4sets x 8reps x 115lb

Incline DB Flyes
4sets x 8reps x 35lb

Pec Dec
1set x 8reps x 75lb
3sets x 8reps x 80lb

Single Cable Bicep Curls
1set x 8reps x 20lb
3sets x 8reps x 25lb

Single Preacher Curls
1set x 8reps x 15lb
3sets x 8reps x 17.5lb

Cable Hammer Curls w/Rope
4sets x 8reps x 70lb

I fully intended to do cardio today, but ended up drinking instead.  My bad  

I will do cardio tomorrow.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 12, 2002)

Food for the day:  I really need to start logging this regularly and keeping better track, but here's how it kinda goes.

1st meal
6oz beef
1/4cp natural strawberry yogourt
1/2banana
1/2tsp. creatine, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1antioxidant - vitC, vitE, selenium, zinc and a couple other things in it, iron

2nd meal
1nitrotech bar - yes 1!!! but I soooo wanted more.....

After that I kinda nibbled all night, but good stuff again.  I ate cauliflower, brocoli, onions, green onions, yellow beans, 1%cottage cheese, raisins, natural peanut butter, natural yogourt, roast turkey, tomatoes, green peppers...that kinda stuff.  It was all good.  Little olive oil, sunflower oil, sea salt and some herbs and spices thrown in here and there.

Drank lotsa water yesterday and today too.  Hopefully tomorrow I can be a little more accurate on stuff.  We'll see.

Gotta meet the fabulous darling training partern tomorrow at 11:00am.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 12, 2002)

Oo, oo ooooo.  Current stats.  Gosh I didn't know I weighed that much!!!

Anyways.  I'm tipping the scales at 129lb, but still fitting into a size 7/8.  Good stuff.  My 5/6clothing is a little snug, but I can squeeze in if I really want.  I had no idea my weight was still so high!  My bodyfat is at 11%.  So all is good.  I'm really happy.  I still got a 4pack too,  6 if I flex my abs hard enough  LOL.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 13, 2002)

Sleep: 7hr

11:00am
1soy protein shake
1/4cp 1%cottage cheese
handful of raisins
5rasberries
2tbsp natural rasberry yogourt
1tsp creatine, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1anioxidant, 2msm/glucosamine/chondroitin sulfate, 1iron
lots of water

2:00pm
1nitrotech bar
1lean body bar, couldn't stop at 2 but what's new?

2:45pm
Kinda got back into the food and binged a bit, but it was healthy stuff.
1cp rasberries
1heaping tsp.glutamine, 1vitC
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
large handful of raisins

And I've started in on the Blue Lights!   OK and now huggie bear has made me eat his last bite of banana.

I'm on a serious fruit and veggie kick these days.  Especially onions and mushrooms fried up.  I love that stuff!!!  Fried up in just a little bit of olive oil.


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 13, 2002)

Did tris and shouldes today.  I don't really feel like I've been pushing myself this week.  Last week was crazy cuz it was my first week back again so I was all out.  It hurt good too.

Seated Lateral Raises
4sets x 8reps x 10lb

Arnold Press
1set x 6reps x 30lb
3sets x 8reps x 20lb

Upright Row
4sets x 8reps x 50lb

Bent Over Lateral Raises
4sets x 8reps x 10lb

Cable Overhead Tricep Press w/Rope
1set x 12reps x 80lb
3sets x 8reps x 85lb

Single Cable Reverse Grip Kickback
1set x 12reps x 25lb
3sets x 8reps x 30lb

Double Tricep Kickback - both arms at once
1set x 12reps x 15lb
1set x 10reps x 17.5lb
2sets x 8reps x 20lb

40min on the treadmill.  Had a great guy to talk to so stayed on longer


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 13, 2002)

Food was good for the rest of the day except I started overeating again.

I ended up nibbling through a whole lot of my leftover stirfry of: onions, green onions, garlic, cauliflower, brocoli, yellow cutwax beans, sea salt, oregano, basil, rosemary, and just a bit of olive and sunflower oil.  I couldn't resist.  Than I had a HUGE salad of many different mixed greens plus 2 1/2tbsp. of that super yummi creamy poppy seed dressing.  Then about 1/2cp. 1%cottage cheese.  Wait...it continues.  Then I had about 1/2cp natural peanut butter throughout the night in total, maybe a little more, and about 1 1/2cp raisins...PLUS 2soy protein shakes, 1heaping tsp.glutamine, 1iron, 1antioxidant and 2MSM/glucosamine/chondroitan sulfate.

Also lotsa beer and water too.  

I am soooooo stuffed my tummi is sticking out and it hurts.  LOL.  My bad.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> 
> overeating again.
> 
> Wait...it continues.  Then I had about 1/2cp natural peanut butter throughout the night in total, maybe a little more, and about 1 1/2cp raisins


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 14, 2002)

C'mon w8, let me know how you really feel!!!   

Sleep:  8hr

10:30am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
2orange wedges
1soy protein shake
1iron, 1antioxidant, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1tsp.creatine
lotsa water

2:00pm
1/2cp oatmeal
1cp blueberries and raspberries
1tsp flax oil
2tbsp hehe natural peanut butter
1access meal replacement bar - these things sucks but I bought 20
1heaping tsp glutamine, 1vit C

 lotsa BEER!

Then I nibbled A LOT through supper: pork chops & pork ribs w/BBQ sauce, corn on the cob with butter and sea salt, onions, garlic and mushrooms fried up in sunflower oil with sea salt and a couple more of those gross meal replacment bars hehe.  

 

OK just before bed I had:
2soy protein shakes
1banana
1heaping tsp.glutamine


And that's all so far.    More to follow...


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 14, 2002)

Back and abs

Chinups on Gravitron
2sets x 8reps x 50lb
2sets x 8reps x 40lb

Bent Over Row w/Plates
1set x 12reps x 45lb
1set x 8reps x 55lb
2sets x 8reps x 50lb

Bent Over Row w/Bar
1set x 15reps x 100lb
3sets x 8reps x 140lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 8reps x 80lb
2sets x 8reps x 90lb
1set x 10reps x 90lb

Double Crunches
1set x 50reps 

Crunches on Stability Ball
1set x 50reps

Crunches w/ 10lb plate
1set x 50reps

Double Crunches w/one leg crossed
1set each side x 25reps

My abs were really sore after this.

20 min. elliptical

Stretch


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 15, 2002)

Sleep:  4hr

I had all the kids and dogs in bed with me last night so didn't sleep.  I was constantly woken up with a foot or arm in my face and legs all over mine.  Grrrrr.  I'm soooo tired.

10:45am
2soy protein shakes
1banana
1/2buckwheat pancake
1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 2msm/gluc/cs, 1antioxidant, 1tsp.creatine

Didnt' have much time for breakfast cuz I had to meet the training partner at 11:00am.

12:45pm
1soy protein shake
taste tested some tofu spaghetti sauce it was quite good
munched down about 4-5oz of mozarella.  Yes it's excessive but so yummi and i hardly ever eat cheest except cottage cheese.
1heaping tsp. glutamine, 1vitC


----------



## CLPgold (Aug 15, 2002)

Legs

45* Leg Press
1set x 12reps x 270lb
3sets x 8reps x 360lb

Hack Squat
4sets x 8reps x 180lb

Super Squats
4sets x 8reps x 270lb

Life Fitness Leg Extension
4sets x 8reps x 150lb

Life Fitness Ham Curl
4sets x 8reps x 135lb

45* Calf Press
4sets x 20reps x 180lb

Seated Calf Raise
4sets x 15reps x 90lb

No cardio.  I'm too darn tired.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

Your abs are awesome!


----------

